# If your would make your own furry comic anthology



## VGmaster9 (Mar 19, 2011)

If you ever wanted to make your own furry comic anthology akin to other comic anthologies like Strange Tales, Heavy Metal, and various pulp magazines, what would it be like? Would it just be different stories with a similar setting or would different genres be involved?

If I would make one, each story would involve all kinds of genres, such as fantasy, sci-fi, horror, superhero, western, historical/mythological fiction, pulp inspired stories, alternate history, espionage, martial arts action, and much more. Each story would have a well made storyline with very engaging (and genuinely attractive) characters, and would take place in a variety of settings, whether it be historical, modern, futuristic, or in some other kind of universe.


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Against rules to bump your own threads, broski.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 20, 2011)

not even 48 hours and a bump? have some patience dude.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 22, 2011)

The thing is that people barely come to this part of the forum and I'd like to see their ideas.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> The thing is that people barely come to this part of the forum


 
That's entirely wrong. Lurk more, newfriend.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> The thing is that people barely come to this part of the forum and I'd like to see their ideas.



It's because the topic isn't interesting.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/94927-The-Adventures-of-FaF


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2011)

Time for a nice lock I guess.


----------

